# Prospective Marriage Visa Subclass 300



## karthik_krk (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi All, 

Let me tell my position in few lines. 

- I am talking with my would-be for the past 2 years and i have travelled to India every 6 months to meet her. 
- Planning to get marriage during June 2015 in INDIA
- Can my would-be lodge her application for subclass 300 now ? 
- If subclass 300 gets granted, she needs enter to Australia before our marriage in June 15 ????
- What i thought was apply via subclass 300, get visa granted before our marriage, and bring her with me after my marriage. Then lodge subclass 801/820 after entering Australia. 

Any suggestion ????????

Thanks

Karthi


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

The Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300) is for people who want to come to Australia to marry their prospective spouse, it can't be used for marrying someone in India. Please check the link carefully:

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/300.aspx

This visa is valid for nine months. It cannot be extended so you both have to marry within the time frame. Then she can lodge an application for a Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801) after her marriage and before her Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300) ends in Australia.

India is a high risk country so the processing time for visa 300 is 12 months.

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



karthik_krk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me tell my position in few lines.
> 
> ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Note that the _Prospective Marriage_ (subclass 300) visa is usually used if you want to marry in Australia. As _girlaussie_ mentioned you can switch to a normal partner visa during processing if you get married outside Australia while the subclass 300 visa is active, though. That could shorten the overall wait. Or you actually get married in Australia first (= maybe just very low-key to get the legal side out of the way) and than have the big, traditional wedding in India...


----------



## karthik_krk (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi AusieeGirl, 

I just read that. It says, "It is a temporary visa for nine months. You must be outside Australia when you lodge your application and when the visa is granted. You can have the wedding in any country: the wedding does not need to be in Australia."....

Can you please clarify !! ??

Thanks


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh yeah I just noticed, sorry about that.

*When and Where you can marry:*

If you are granted a Prospective Marriage visa, your marriage can take place either in or outside Australia, but *you must have entered Australia at least once on the Prospective Marriage visa before the marriage takes place*. In addition, your marriage must occur within the 9-month validity period of your Prospective Marriage visa.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf page 32

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie




karthik_krk said:


> Hi AusieeGirl,
> 
> I just read that. It says, "It is a temporary visa for nine months. You must be outside Australia when you lodge your application and when the visa is granted. You can have the wedding in any country: the wedding does not need to be in Australia."....
> 
> ...


----------



## durango1500 (May 25, 2015)

I'd be applying for a prospective marriage visa and was wondering about the start of the validity period of nine months of the prospective marriage (300) visa. 
For my visa it was counted from the date of my first entry to Australia. Would that be the case for the prospective visa as well?


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello Guys, a technical question: If you apply for prospective marriage visa subclass 300 and then you married your fiance before application finalised you need to withdraw subclass 300 and apply for subclass 820/801. Has any one experienced a situation like this and if so do you need to pay extra charge for this request? 
Thanks


----------

